# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  GoBe Robots, telepresence robots, Blue Ocean Robotics, Odense, Denmark

## Airicist

Parent - Blue Ocean Robotics

gobe-robots.com

facebook.com/goberobots

twitter.com/GobeRobots

linkedin.com/company/gobe-robots

CEO at GoBe Robots - Peter Juhl Voldsgaard

----------


## Airicist

GoBe Robot in action

Sep 22, 2020




> The GoBe Robot is the newest and most advanced telepresence robot recently launched by GoBe Robots, a subsidiary of Blue Ocean Robotics.

----------

